# Tractor Parade, Amboy, Ill Aug. 28, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Saturday, August 28th 
Amboy Depot Days 6th Annual Tractor Show 
Downtown Main Street, Amboy, Illinois. 
Featuring International. 8-4 pm. 
Call Dave Shaw 815-857-2151


----------

